# EGO One Red 1100



## JK! (10/6/15)

Hi

Does anyone have stock of the Ego One in red in GP?
Need one desperately.


----------



## Nooby (10/6/15)

I think bringing in the different colours is a bit risky for the vendors. They tend to bring in the colours that sell. I know black is available as well. It would be nice though for variety, but in the end, popular is what sells.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JK! (10/6/15)

I agree but I think the traction of the EGO one device as a kit has been quite good and the take up is there especially considering that Twisp is selling the same/similar device and coils are all standard.

Red looks pretty good in the pics.

I hope one the GP stores brings it in.


----------



## JK! (18/6/15)

Any updates regarding the Red Ego One?
Still interested in one.


----------



## Ravynheart (18/6/15)

http://vapexstacy.com/collections/comming-soon
I hope this helps

Reactions: Like 1


----------

